
Support Signed Commits for Git and Mercurial (BB-319) - bhhaskin
https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issues/3166/support-signed-commits-for-git-and
======
bhhaskin
It's kind of crazy to put an important security feature that has been
requested 6 years ago on the back burner for "general user experience".
Especially when your major competition supports it.

